# Underbite



## Chris35ty

Ok I have posted here before. The last time I posted was my puppy and her cracky joints. Well everything is fine there vet checked her out and my moms yorkie does the same thing. 

Ok here's the new question: My malshi has a HUGE underbite and I have seen shih tzu's full blooded ones and its not nearly as bad as my bella  I am wondering if it is normal? The vet never said anything about it. I added a picture so you can see what I am speaking of.


----------



## Ladysmom

The problem with mixed breed "designer dogs" is that the breeders don't start with good representatives of the standard for each breed. Their offspring often inherit the worst traits of each breed. Underbites are gentic flaws in Shih Tsus.

Slight underbites are not usually a problem, but extreme underbites can make chewing and eating difficult along with other problems. Just as with humans, early intervention with orthodontics, tooth extractions, etc. can help correct the problem. Have her evaluated now, while she is still a puppy, by a specialist to see what can be done now.

Dog Malocclusions (Underbite or Overbite) and Unstable Jaw


----------



## The A Team

Well as long as the over/under bite isn't too severe.....it sure gives our pups a great smile!!! :thumbsup::wub:


My Archie has the bestest smile ever!


----------



## Furbabies mom

I know nothing about underbites in dogs, but Bella sure is cute!!!


----------



## jmm

As long as the alignment of the teeth does not cause any tooth to be misplaced or interfere with eating, an underbite is not a problem. If you suspect dental problems, I highly recommend you seek a board certified dental specialist to address them.


----------



## Chris35ty

Well she sure eats fine. I'm sure if it was too big a problem my 
Vet would have suggested something. You're Archie is adorable!


----------



## Chris35ty

* your Goodness my grammar is terrible tonight


----------



## dntdelay

You should get her teeth checked out just to make sure it won't cause problems later on. Your dog is a cutie!!!


----------



## pammy4501

The A Team said:


> Well as long as the over/under bite isn't too severe.....it sure gives our pups a great smile!!! :thumbsup::wub:
> 
> 
> My Archie has the bestest smile ever!
> View attachment 103699


Why do I want to kiss Archie right on his cute little dog lips?


----------



## The A Team

pammy4501 said:


> Why do I want to kiss Archie right on his cute little dog lips?


 
Sorry Pam....it's not your fault. He just has that effect on us women...


:innocent: ....just sayin'



:rofl::rofl: :yes:


----------

